# Girlfriend's 21st birthday- need ideas urgently!!!!!



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys

It's my gfriends 21st Bday in two weeks and i have no idea what to get her. We've been together for 3 years and I think I've went overboard in the past leaving myself with nothing to get for the special occasions.

Past birthdays I've gotten, diamond necklace, bracelet, earings, pampers days, posh hotel room, chocolates, romantic meals etc.

I'm totally out of ideas.

Any suggestions? HELP!!!!

PS no I wont get her a pat on the back or something similarly sarcastic lol.


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

breast implants best present i ever bought the mrs.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

How about an engagement ring mate!

or weekend in paris, venice etc?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

sparky said:


> breast implants best present i ever bought the mrs.


Reminder- she's 21, her body is mind blowing. I'll save that for her 40th.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Patch said:


> How about an engagement ring mate!
> 
> or weekend in paris, venice etc?


Cheers mate, I thought about the weekend away but funds don't permit at the moment. I took her to Marbella over the Summer :crazy:.

We've agreed that engagement can wait for now till we're both working as she's at uni still. I thought about just a normal ring but she wears her grandmas diamond which has been melted into this custom designed flash [email protected] job so I could never match that lol.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

what about an adventure day for the two of use, like skydiving or a parachute jump or something.....


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> what about an adventure day for the two of use, like skydiving or a parachute jump or something.....


quality mate. I just thought of that a moment ago too. I thought about a hot air balloon ride. About 150 each and you get an hour in the balloon. Not bad! something she'll not forget too, but not too full on like an engagement ring.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> I just thought of that a moment ago mate. I thought about a hot air balloon ride. About 150 each and you get an hour in the balloon. Not bad! something she'll not forget too, but not too full on like an engagement ring.


Mate she will expect a ring and a one knee job when up three for sure! Do you know how many people propose in them things!

You shot yourself in the foot by getting her all the other stuff! lol

Its really hard to suggest dude, if its for her 21st....maybe speak to her parents and get some photo's of her from every year of her life and make a photo album or collage of them?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

get her a tandom jump sky dive me mates just did one with his lass they both loved it biggest buzz ever they said..

lol it might not be romantic but it l be mindblowing for her, you can always go for a nice meal afterwards lol


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the trouble with adventure days is the cost... the mone you would pay is the same as a weekend away...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

pauly7582 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> It's my gfriends 21st Bday in two weeks and i have no idea what to get her. We've been together for 3 years and I think I've went overboard in the past leaving myself with nothing to get for the special occasions.
> 
> ...


D*ck in a box?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

in all seriousness though bro get her something unique


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Bloody hell you must be minted:confused: for my gfs 20th i let her drive us to a mall as i have no car and bought her a little dress then dinner followed by a good seeing to, and she loved every minute of it:beer1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pauly7582 said:


> Reminder- she's 21, her body is mind blowing. I'll save that for her 40th.


How about u post some naked pics then mate?!!!

u need to do somethign original and from the heart mate.. forget how much u spend and its more about the effort u make to make the whole thing special


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

Clit ring is the 2nd best present to breast implants i bought the mrs


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> I thought about a hot air balloon ride. About 150 each and you get an hour in the balloon. Not bad! something she'll not forget too.


Id give the balloon a miss!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lol. some quality suggestions. They've got me laughin here.

Think I'll go for the balloon ride, special, different and from the heart. She knows she'll get no engagement ring up there, neither of us wants that for a few years yet.

Great advice lads cheers!!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Out of curiousity what has she done for you on your bday etc?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> u need to do somethign original and from the heart mate.. forget how much u spend and its more about the effort u make to make the whole thing special


To55er what about the take her for a cheap dinner then hotel and bang the ar5e off it that you told Ash to do yesterday! And you say that I spend too much - fookin ****


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> To55er what about the take her for a cheap dinner then hotel and bang the ar5e off it that you told Ash to do yesterday! And you say that I spend too much - fookin ****


i actually said....

take her to the theater then back to the hotel if u remember lol


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

surprise her with a dvd of her fave songs with pics of yous two on it


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

paulo said:


> surprise her with a dvd of her fave songs with pics of yous two on it


Canny mate. A nice addition to the balloon ride and not too pricey.

Ta!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Pip said:


> Out of curiousity what has she done for you on your bday etc?


I reitterate..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Buy her a massage course, would benefit yourself in the long run


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Im sure she would appreciate you giving her the big 'O' more then anything else..:banplease

MP.


----------

